# Positive Things About Christianity



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

*Don't post negativity!
Please and thank you!*​
*My question is... for you who have incorporated Christianity into your lives, what positive things has it done?*

I am always wishy-washy on this topic. From believing to not believing, vice versa. I'd just like to read about some of the good things you believe Christianity has done for you.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2017)

I believe in it. And I like it. I've learned to like it when I was little and I still do.

Now that I replied. If the negative replies happen, i'm gonna avoid this thread.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I believe in it. And I like it. I've learned to like it when I was little and I still do.
> 
> *Now that I replied. If the negative replies happen, i'm gonna avoid this thread.*



Is there a specific reason for your strong faith? Does it bring comfort and security? I know that I felt comforted and secure at the points when I believed.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't follow the bible or anything but I do believe that god looks out for me, or at least my spirit animals of some kind. I feel like some sort of force out there looks out for me and makes sure I'm okay. 

It makes me feel secure to have some being care for me like that.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 14, 2017)

I was raised Christian but I'm now agnostic atheist with my own theories.

However, I think a lot of the lessons I learned going to the church I went to helped form me into a pretty decent person. I liked my church because the pastors wouldn't judge - they were always very accepting. My best friend in our Wednesday night church meeting was flamboyantly gay, and I haven't had faith in god for as long as I can remember, easily as early as 12 and maybe younger, and instead of trying to convert me, they were interested to hear how I thought the universe came to be.

The church I went to was really pretty nice. I don't remember ever once listening to a pastor preach about going to hell. They only taught to be accepting of one another, accepting and overcoming our sins and hardships, and doing what we could to help our neighbors shoulder their burdens, too.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 14, 2017)

I used to be one of those critically-opposed to Christianity/ religion people. However, then I took an omniology class... literally the study of everything. It talked about an innate system of needs that we all must fulfill, one of which was spiritual. People fulfill this spiritual need in different ways, the main one being through a religion that aligns with and molds one's values and beliefs. I re-looked at my perception of religion after that, and thought it was pretty bad of me to have bias on someone for that.

However, I lived in a highly Christian city and I did run into a lot of the radical christians, who tried to convert me at every instance. I personally don't believe I need a system to tell me to be a good person and it staunchly contradicts my scientific views.

Sorry for this not necessarily being positive, but I thought it was a neat perspective and could be brought up in a non-accusatory light


----------



## Bowie (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm not religious at all. Very spiritual, but I don't believe in religion.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 14, 2017)

Since we have to play nice, Christianity seems like the most comforting of the religions. Since the only ticket to going to heaven is to believe in Jesus really anyone can get a pass into a good afterlife. For a lot of people it is a huge reliever of the fear of death.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 14, 2017)

Private  school introduced me to best people I've ever met.

I can attribute the existence of Christianity to the existence of private Christian schools right?


----------



## Corrie (Feb 14, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Since we have to play nice, Christianity seems like the most comforting of the religions. Since the only ticket to going to heaven is to believe in Jesus really anyone can get a pass into a good afterlife. For a lot of people it is a huge reliever of the fear of death.



So if you commit a really awful crime like if you kill someone, as long as you believe in Jesus, you'll get to go rest peacefully in heaven? 

I know it's all about forgiveness but shouldn't those horrible people be doomed to hell?


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 14, 2017)

Corrie said:


> So if you commit a really awful crime like if you kill someone, as long as you believe in Jesus, you'll get to go rest peacefully in heaven?
> 
> I know it's all about forgiveness but shouldn't those horrible people be doomed to hell?



If you do something awful, and you ask for forgiveness, then Jesus will forgive you. If you do it again, and ask him to forgive you, then he won't. If it's repetitive, you won't go to heaven. Something along those lines, my memory is foggy. 
Obviously, this just my belief! ^_^


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 14, 2017)

parents and siblings are christian i only go to church for selfies next to the pretty stained glass. while we're on the topic of religion once me and my friend went to the church at night and i climbed on top of the cross and kissed jesus


----------



## piichinu (Feb 14, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> If you do something awful, and you ask for forgiveness, then Jesus will forgive you. If you do it again, and ask him to forgive you, then he won't. If it's repetitive, you won't go to heaven. Something along those lines, my memory is foggy.
> Obviously, this just my belief! ^_^



It's actually forgiveness no matter how much you do something as long as you're truly repentant and aren't being manipulative or whatever idk how to explain it

edit: forgot to add it but people like serial killers aren't capable of that so it balances out ok


----------



## hamster (Feb 14, 2017)

i've never been religious. i just don't care about it
i have no problem with christians but i used to go to a sunday school because my mom wanted me to socialize i was around 10 at the time and the people working there would say "believe in jesus or you'll go to Hell! we don't want you to go there! have some candy" we did so many fun activites though and there were times where i actually wanted to go
they were very friendly and one woman who worked there took me to starbucks and we talked about religion. it made me understand it a bit more


----------



## Rizies (Feb 14, 2017)

I believe in God, and that the is a heaven and hell, however I don't believe in jn fully believe in the stories of the Bible. 

To me there is a sense of comfort knowing that God is out there and has a plan for us. 

Several years ago my grandparents were in a nasty car accident, where my grandma took most of the impact (before side airbags were a thing). She was unconscious in the hospital and the doctors had no explanation. Realistically she should of died that night, but I believe that God knew it wasn't her time yet. She may have had significant brain damage but she lived, and brought our family closer together - and I believe that was a miracle


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 14, 2017)

Corrie said:


> So if you commit a really awful crime like if you kill someone, as long as you believe in Jesus, you'll get to go rest peacefully in heaven?
> 
> I know it's all about forgiveness but shouldn't those horrible people be doomed to hell?






_In my personal belief, I do believe that people who commit murder are ultimately going to hell regardless of whether or not they beg for forgiveness. By committing murder you are making a choice to physically harm another person, it's not just some fist fight and then you walk away, you are taking away their life. Murder is a CHOICE (key word CHOICE), unless it is self-defense it is inexcusable.  So when you decide to take another person's life, you are sacrificing your own for eternal suffering in Hell.

For example, say someone spends 50 years doing absolutely nothing with their life (that's a sin in Christianity, Sloth one of the Seven Deadly Sins) and they change their meaningless lifestyle completely around and ask for forgiveness that would be 'water under the bridge' for him. Most sins like that one for example, even much more severe sins than that example can be forgiven because in Christianity we are taught that God is forgiving which is one of the reasons people would go to Church to cleanse yourself of the sins you've committed. Murder on the other hand I believe is immoral and deserves eternal suffering in Hell. In Christianity we are taught that life is sacred so by following that logic, Hell is where murderers should ultimately go. _

​


----------



## forestyne (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm not a total bible-burner but I don't quote the Bible and everything it says and live by it. I don't go to church, I don't listen to people preaching about Jesus or God and I'm generally neutral-grounded. But I was baptized (my god-father is actually a rock star, who doesn't ever teach me about God), I do impartially believe in God and I will pray every once in a while. Regardless of whether a God exists or not, it gives me hope.


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 14, 2017)

I have issues regarding hypocrisy among some churchgoers in how they treat others and over the past few years have strayed away from organized religion and kept to myself. That said, I understand that the bad apples, while numerous, don't automatically ruin the bunch. As such, I don't hold ill will toward religious people unless they prove themselves individually to be deserving of such by their words and actions.

I'm currently going through a very dark time financially, and though I've wavered in my belief over the past few years, at the moment it is one of the few things keeping me from being utterly despondent.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 14, 2017)

In my eyes, Hell is just a way to scare people into being nice and conform to what everybody else thinks. I believe in a kind of Hell, but nobody is stuck there forever, and nobody sits there being burnt by demons or anything. From what I've read about it, the afterlife is actually really quite boring. Christianity tells a lot more fantastical story.

Forgot to mention I like Buddhism a lot. I know it's not a religion, but that's as close as I get to stuff like this. I have a lovely silver Buddha.


----------



## Invisible again (Feb 14, 2017)

While I may not be extremely religious, I am a Christian, and I do believe in God. I grew up in a church that is full of friendly and caring people. The pastors for the English and Spanish services preach excellent, positive sermons, and you can really feel a strong godly attitude among the churchgoers. I wish I could say the same about the Christian private school I went to, but they had a lot of radical and old school views that I just couldn't agree with.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2017)

It's done a lot of good things in my life. First, praying to God has helped me out a lot. Whether it's finding something I lost, seeking comfort, advise, asking forgiveness or just want to talk, God is always there to listen. Ask and you shall receive. Second, I've learned to treat people better and forgive easier. Am I perfect in this category? Absolutely not. It's something I have to continue to work on. Third, being Christian has given me peace. I know that after I pass I will be in Heaven. I have a lot to work on as a Christian though. I don't have the best Church attendance and should really read from my Bible more as an example.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> So if you commit a really awful crime like if you kill someone, as long as you believe in Jesus, you'll get to go rest peacefully in heaven?
> 
> I know it's all about forgiveness but shouldn't those horrible people be doomed to hell?



It doesn't really work like that. Someone who has committed murder out of ill intent would have to truly seek forgiveness for their actions. They really wouldn't have Jesus in their heart to commit that kind of crime to begin with. Believers in Jesus should always regularly seek forgiveness for their sins. Yes, Jesus died on the cross to pay for our sins, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't confess what you've done. It helps put yourself at ease admitting you did wrong.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2017)

im not christian but i have older relatives who are/were. i think it comforted them to believe that there was an afterlife, especially as they got older and their spouses and most their friends started to die. it's good to see them being more ok with death because they believe their loved ones are in a good place.


----------



## Tao (Feb 14, 2017)

I went to a Christian school and I got free bread once 'because Bible'.


----------



## ams (Feb 14, 2017)

Corrie said:


> So if you commit a really awful crime like if you kill someone, as long as you believe in Jesus, you'll get to go rest peacefully in heaven?
> 
> I know it's all about forgiveness but shouldn't those horrible people be doomed to hell?



Yeah the bible is very explicit about blasphemy (not accepting Jesus as the son of god and your saviour) being the only mortal sin.

To answer the OP's question, I come from a very religious extended family and I would say these are some of the reasons that they've expressed for loving their religion:

- a sense of community with their church
- being completely forgiven for their mistakes
- being able to communicate with deceased loved ones through prayer and knowing they'll see them again in heaven
- having a complete moral guide in the bible to determine right from wrong

I would add to this that I think they feel strong ties to their cultural heritage by keeping their religious practices alive.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 17, 2017)

personally i'm catholic but i'm around christians constantly. i have no problem with most christians themselves because most of my friends irl _are_ christian, but with the religion itself, i definitely don't agree with some of the beliefs. a few years ago i used to think christianity and catholicism were really similar but they truly are two different fields if you look at some of the major differences. i don't think christianity is a bad religion by any means but it does have some problems.



Spoiler: this is just my opinion, don't kill me lol



one of the most disturbing things i'd ever heard came from an old teacher of mine who was christian. she said that a little boy lying to his mother about stealing a cookie was the equivalent (sin wise) of hitler killing millions. which is the most twisted logic i've ever heard. it sounds crazy to me because in catholicism there is different levels of sin (venial and mortal). personally i just refuse to believe that all sin is equal because a little white lie cannot be the equivalent to murdering millions of people, and killing millions of people is definitely not forgivable in my eyes.

i'm branching off a little because i'm just ranting, but specifically some of the people who believe in the religion make it look bad, the main issue (but of course this isn't only for christianity - other religions have this problem too) is hatred of gays. now before anyone roasts me on a stick, i know that not every single christian is homophobic but many of them are. god says 'love your neighbor' yet some christians try to convince gay people that they are condemned to hell when instead they should be loving their neighbor. this also applies to racists and islamophobes who are christian, since they just love to hate their neighbors. nice job, makes complete sense!! it's so infuriating how people make 'exceptions' to the commandments but.. that's none of my business.

i'm not trying to bring any negativity to the thread, just giving my own opinion.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 17, 2017)

I've been a Christian (Southern Baptist to be exact) since 2010, and this is what I'll say:
I'll admit that I don't practice it like I should, but at the same time it's given me relief. In 2014 my grandpa died, and I don't think without Christianity I could've overcome the grief as well as I did. It's also gotten me through rough times with my family, as my uncle is severely depressed and has been since 1993.
I'll admit, I'm probably not the best person to ask because I'm probably more of a lukewarm Christian more than anything. However, I actually am glad you created this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> It's done a lot of good things in my life. First, praying to God has helped me out a lot. Whether it's finding something I lost, seeking comfort, advise, asking forgiveness or just want to talk, God is always there to listen. Ask and you shall receive. Second, I've learned to treat people better and forgive easier. Am I perfect in this category? Absolutely not. It's something I have to continue to work on. Third, being Christian has given me peace. I know that after I pass I will be in Heaven. I have a lot to work on as a Christian though. I don't have the best Church attendance and should really read from my Bible more as an example.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I have to second this with something my preacher said: brutal dictators that executed many people, such as Adolf Hitler, would not be people that God would see in a positive light.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 18, 2017)

I am a Christian. So are my family, so I grew up always believing. No one forced me to. That is just what I was exposed to and as I got older and could understand on my own I continued to accept this and believe it and follow it. It just brings me a lot of comfort and I do feel like God watches out for me and answers my prayers. Just the other day some of my prayers got answered.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 18, 2017)

My family is Christian so I guess I am, sort of. I don't really agree with a lot of the things that the bible says and I don't really practice it nor would I say I'm that 'religious', despite going to church weekly but I only really make the effort so I won't upset my mum. Honestly, one of the biggest factors contributing to my 'beliefs' was that kids church was pure **** and I grew up thinking differently of things I guess. 

Most of the other kids went to private schools bc I grew up in a very white dominated area, and they were all really snobby or like, felt higher in rank because I went to a public school and sort of left me out a lot of things and no one really approached because I was the ONLY ASIAN. The leaders didn't really care much either because they were usually a parent of one of the kids, so yeah, everything just left me on a sour note.

But yeah, I'm fine with Christianity I guess, it gives people comfort, hope and something to look forward to I guess.


----------



## tumut (Feb 21, 2017)

I was raised Roman Catholic and Christians do a lot of good charity work and help some people turn their lives around. They also do plenty of awful things, so I'm pretty neutral towards Christianity.


----------



## Dogemon (Feb 21, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194334
> 
> _In my personal belief, I do believe that people who commit murder are ultimately going to hell regardless of whether or not they beg for forgiveness. By committing murder you are making a choice to physically harm another person, it's not just some fist fight and then you walk away, you are taking away their life. Murder is a CHOICE (key word CHOICE), unless it is self-defense it is inexcusable.  So when you decide to take another person's life, you are sacrificing your own for eternal suffering in Hell.
> 
> ...



Regardless of how you personally feel, biblically speaking, no sin damns one to hell as long as you ask God for forgiveness. It's not the right of people to judge who and who doesn't go to heaven, it's his. Literally all sins in the Bible are considered to be choices.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

>3


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2017)

Back again.

You know what really disappoints me? The lack of detail in the Bible. Like, there was a local competition where I live last year, where you had to write a creation story, and you had to entail how the mountains and lakes were formed and stuff, and I wanted to get some inspiration from how the Bible describes the creation of the planet, but to my surprise there wasn't any.

Like I said earlier in the thread, I'm not religious, so the thought of someone having the ability to write a story about how the world was invented not taking any real creative advantage of the opportunity kinda makes me mad.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 25, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Back again.
> 
> You know what really disappoints me? The lack of detail in the Bible. Like, there was a local competition where I live last year, where you had to write a creation story, and you had to entail how the mountains and lakes were formed and stuff, and I wanted to get some inspiration from how the Bible describes the creation of the planet, but to my surprise there wasn't any.
> 
> Like I said earlier in the thread, I'm not religious, so the thought of someone having the ability to write a story about how the world was invented not taking any real creative advantage of the opportunity kinda makes me mad.



Positive things.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm Christian, and while I don't follow the bible word for word or anything I think I have a good relationship with God and knowing that He's looking out for me gets me through hard times.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm a Christian myself, actually.  It gives me a great sense of comfort to know that no matter how scared or alone I feel, God is there watching over me.  Heaven is a very nice thought as well.  A place with no pain and no darkness, just light and love.


----------



## tomie (Feb 25, 2017)

My family is protestant Christian, but personally as I got older I started becoming agnostic. So yes, I do believe in a higher power, I'm just on my own path to finding that! I think religion is general is not a right or wrong answer, but it's great moral compass and I personally associate myself as someone who was able to get through a lot because of my belief in God


----------



## N e s s (Feb 25, 2017)

It pisses me off that i'm doomed to go to hell just because I'm makeing the choice not to believe. 

If god loves everyone, then why does he need his ego stoked every sunday? People tell me "we need to make sure god feels loved and worshiped" well, if he's such an all powerful creater of man then why should he care what people think about him? If god loves everyone, why is me and my family doomed to hell becuase we choose not to believe?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

N e s s said:


> It pisses me off that i'm doomed to go to hell just because I'm makeing the choice not to believe.
> 
> If god loves everyone, then why does he need his ego stoked every sunday? People tell me "we need to make sure god feels loved and worshiped" well, if he's such an all powerful creater of man then why should he care what people care about him? If god loves everyone, why is me and my family doomee to hell becuase we choose not to believe?



Positive things. I don't want any negativity, please. c:


----------



## N e s s (Feb 25, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Positive things. I don't want any negativity, please. c:



I don't care if its negative or what people think of me because of it. I said what I believe in, and I'm done. If people are going to be mad at me, so be it. Its their opinion and they're allowed to believe in whatever they want, I just don't believe in christianity. I don't need to scream back at someone if they get upset over my opinion.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 25, 2017)

The realisation and self-discovery of your religious/spiritual identity is the most positive thing I can think of that religion brings about. It's not a negative thing if you hate Christianity.


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 25, 2017)

I am attending a private college next year. I chose it for many many reasons, but one of them was to hope improve my faith and spiritual life. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> I don't care if its negative or what people think of me because of it. I said what I believe in, and I'm done. If people are going to be mad at me, so be it. Its their opinion and they're allowed to believe in whatever they want, I just don't believe in christianity. I don't need to scream back at someone if they get upset over my opinion.



Bruh. Stop being so edgy. This is supposed to be a positive post. Say what you want somewhere else. Thanks!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 25, 2017)

N e s s said:


> I don't care if its negative or what people think of me because of it. I said what I believe in, and I'm done. If people are going to be mad at me, so be it. Its their opinion and they're allowed to believe in whatever they want, I just don't believe in christianity. I don't need to scream back at someone if they get upset over my opinion.



This thread is for positive comments only as stated by the poster. If someone has nothing nice to say, then don't post. You're allowed to have a negative view towards Christianity, but please refrain from posting it in a thread trying to maintain a positive attitude. Although, I do urge you to research more as to why believing in Jesus as your lord and savior is so important for the Christian faith. Jesus paid for our sins and denying that he did is denying God's gift to eternal life in heaven.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

Bowie said:


> The realisation and self-discovery of your religious/spiritual identity is the most positive thing I can think of that religion brings about. *It's not a negative thing if you hate Christianity*.



Only if you start hating Christians and/or acting on that hatred. 

I think Christianity provides stability to communities. A lot of Churches in neighborhoods collect and raise for important things: canned food, hygiene supplies, (money that will benefit others), et cetera! c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 26, 2017)

Free crackers and grape juice. ;]

Just kidding, when I did go to church as a kiddo I liked the singing mostly, them Christians sure know how to write a hymn.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Free crackers and grape juice. ;]
> 
> Just kidding, when I did go to church as a kiddo I liked the singing mostly, them Christians sure know how to write a hymn.



The music is amazing! ^.^ 

That was one of my favorite parts about Church, Youth group, and Bible camp.


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 26, 2017)

I believe in God, and the fact that Christ drew a bridge between God and man by taking on our sins is beautiful and shows the loving nature of God. Because we all have a moral compass- though as we age, desires and bad influences can make it falter. Christianity as it is, and not the deviations of it that are tainted with man's racism, hate induced violence, and greed for gain, is founded on the things Jesus said and the Jewish holy books. Jesus' speech was filled with the law of love and reconciliation. And through my faith in God and the acts of Jesus and the guidance of Holy Spirit, I've felt more love and reconciliation in my life even with some "friends" deserting me for my change in conduct. It helped me out of making very unhealthy lifestyle choices and out of unhealthy relationships. And now I, as well as many others, are promised salvation as a gift.

I could go on, but I'm trying to be concise.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

One of the best things about Christianity is the rhetoric of forgiveness!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

>3


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 27, 2017)

I really enjoy some of the messages it teaches and it comforts me alot, makes me feel like im not a lone or weak. My saint name (for catholics who got confirmed) was maria, cause she was the mother of the caring mom Mary. (also its kinda close to my name lol) what are yours?


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 27, 2017)

I appreciate how talented Christians are with music. I've been to small churches all over the south, and most of the members can't read sheet music, but that doesn't mean jack because they can really get to it on the guitar and singing. The songs are really beautiful musically and lyrics-wise. And I can't speak for most of the places I've gone to church, but the church my family currently goes to has genuinely caring people. They know I'm not a believer and they still accept me with open arms when I visit.


----------



## lizziety (Feb 27, 2017)

Christianity has done wonders in my life. 

I've struggled with mental illnesses my whole existence and I feel like I would not be in the place I am today without the impact the church has had on me. The people who go are absolutely bright and shiny folks who accept whoever decided to walk in that door and takes them as their own. Not only that, but God has done so much for me throughout my life and continues to bless me each and every day. I believe that I am given more from him since I have decided to open my heart to him (You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.- Jeremiah 29:13). Most of my close friends are religiously guided through life like me and it's probably one of the best things that has ever happened to me. 

Not only have I decided to attend church every Sunday, I have attended a youth group religiously for the last 3-4 months which has also one a lot for me. It gives me a release from the outside world and reminds me that there are good people that I have that I can rely on. We also learn a lot from our group leaders sermons which teach us a way to apply the bible to our modern lives. We even have small groups split my age levels and I am in the college aged girls group. In the groups we talk about important subjects that affect us like the media, the hookup culture, friends, family issues, and stress in general. The other girls and I get to vent to each other and share out struggles without the worry that the others will go and blab about it. And with all of these great things going on, since we are in the church it feels like God is protecting each and every one of us. 

Another thing, (last thing I promise) the church has lead me to building up my strength and going out of my comfort zone. Soon I will be attempting to be a leader in my church, maybe even sing in our masses, and start assisting my church as a whole. I am even part of a group that will be venturing out to Ecuador this August to help those in need


----------



## Trundle (Feb 27, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I was raised Christian but I'm now agnostic atheist with my own theories.
> 
> However, I think a lot of the lessons I learned going to the church I went to helped form me into a pretty decent person. I liked my church because the pastors wouldn't judge - they were always very accepting. My best friend in our Wednesday night church meeting was flamboyantly gay, and I haven't had faith in god for as long as I can remember, easily as early as 12 and maybe younger, and instead of trying to convert me, they were interested to hear how I thought the universe came to be.
> 
> The church I went to was really pretty nice. I don't remember ever once listening to a pastor preach about going to hell. They only taught to be accepting of one another, accepting and overcoming our sins and hardships, and doing what we could to help our neighbors shoulder their burdens, too.



Sounds like you were pretty fortunate! Some churches are not like that at all. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZombifiedHorror said:


> I have issues regarding hypocrisy among some churchgoers in how they treat others and over the past few years have strayed away from organized religion and kept to myself. That said, I understand that the bad apples, while numerous, don't automatically ruin the bunch. As such, I don't hold ill will toward religious people unless they prove themselves individually to be deserving of such by their words and actions.
> 
> I'm currently going through a very dark time financially, and though I've wavered in my belief over the past few years, at the moment it is one of the few things keeping me from being utterly despondent.



Remember that all Christians are just people too. Everyone makes mistakes. Light attracts bugs.


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 27, 2017)

Christianity hasn't really done much for me. It also hasn't done much for the homosexuals, atheists, and just all around people who aren't believers. Unless they're black, if they're black and say something that contradicts them then it's all fine because they were oppressed. But what if, it gets to the point where black people are oppressing us and people just say "it's fine, they were oppressed"? Same with muslims right now, people are always saying stuff like "muslims deserve to be taken in as refugees because where they're from is not welcoming to them". Well guess what, many christian families will disown their children if they're homosexual, many of the kids just end up homeless because their parents kicked them out of the house. Also, Christianity gave aids to africa


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Hash slinging slasher said:


> Christianity hasn't really done much for me. It also hasn't done much for the homosexuals, atheists, and just all around people who aren't believers. Unless they're black, if they're black and say something that contradicts them then it's all fine because they were oppressed. But what if, it gets to the point where black people are oppressing us and people just say "it's fine, they were oppressed"? Same with muslims right now, people are always saying stuff like "muslims deserve to be taken in as refugees because where they're from is not welcoming to them". Well guess what, many christian families will disown their children if they're homosexual, many of the kids just end up homeless because their parents kicked them out of the house. Also, Christianity gave aids to africa



God bless! >3


----------



## N e s s (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> God bless! >3



I'm really not sure how you're talking about how you're "becoming a christian" when you're homosexual, according to the bible you've already committed a sin that you have no control over.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

N e s s said:


> I'm really not sure how you're talking about how you're "becoming a christian" when you're homosexual, according to the bible you've already committed a sin that you have no control over.



I'm not sure how my life affects you.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm not sure how my life affects you.



It doesn't, I just don't get your logic/reasoning because it seems like you fail to see the irony of what you're advocating for.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

N e s s said:


> It doesn't, I just don't get your logic/reasoning because it seems like you fail to see the irony of what you're advocating for.



Then please stop trying to talk to me (on a thread) if you don't understand my beliefs.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Guys, not trying to mini-mod, but please just understand the title. It is for *positive* things about Christianity.

Anyways, I have been one my whole life and it has got me through some tough times.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Anyways, I have been one my whole life and it has got me through some tough times.



I think it is outstanding that you've been a Christian throughout your whole life. Christianity helps many through and through!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 27, 2017)

In other news, I dropped some food off at my local church today. I read in a local newspaper that it has a "box under the table" for food, which is sent off to food banks, so I went over and dropped it off at the door. I was going to go in (provided my Bowie shirt wasn't going to get the priest out with pepper spray), but the door was locked. Kinda disheartening.

Aren't churches supposed to be open all the time? Never actually been in one, so perhaps I'm just misinformed.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bowie said:


> In other news, I dropped some food off at my local church today. I read in a local newspaper that it has a "box under the table" for food, which is sent off to food banks, so I went over and dropped it off at the door. I was going to go in (provided my Bowie shirt wasn't going to get the priest out with pepper spray), but the door was locked. Kinda disheartening.
> 
> Aren't churches supposed to be open all the time? Never actually been in one, so perhaps I'm just misinformed.



What type of Religion was it? Or like what type of Christianity?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Bowie said:


> In other news, I dropped some food off at my local church today. I read in a local newspaper that it has a "box under the table" for food, which is sent off to food banks, so I went over and dropped it off at the door. I was going to go in (provided my Bowie shirt wasn't going to get the priest out with pepper spray), but the door was locked. Kinda disheartening.
> 
> Aren't churches supposed to be open all the time? Never actually been in one, so perhaps I'm just misinformed.



From what I know, it depends on the church. Most churches try to have adequate time available to the followers of Christ.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm a Christian myself, actually.  It gives me a great sense of comfort to know that no matter how scared or alone I feel, God is there watching over me.  Heaven is a very nice thought as well.  A place with no pain and no darkness, just light and love.



Me too hun! <3 And honestly I couldn't have said it better!

It's comforting, I always pray when I have problems, they get solved quickly and easily. When I cry until my eyes sore up, which happens way more than it should, and there's nobody there for me anymore, I just drop to my knees and start talking to God. For hours I could do it. ^_^ After, I feel this huge comfort and weight that is lifted off my shoulders.

I was catholic, well not really...I was like 3. We would go to church and I would fall asleep so I don't even know if that counts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> I don't care if its negative or what people think of me because of it. I said what I believe in, and I'm done. If people are going to be mad at me, so be it. Its their opinion and they're allowed to believe in whatever they want, I just don't believe in christianity. I don't need to scream back at someone if they get upset over my opinion.



Yes, you said what you believed in. Nothing negative and/or wrong with your belief. However, you said it in a negative way. You could've phrased it differently, to not have come off negatively. You came off as angry and upset, and while that might be how you feel, it's not positive. The title says positive.
If you're to share your beliefs, thoughts, and opinions with us again, please be sure to do so in a positive way that doesn't come off the way post #37. Thank you! ^-^


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2017)

most churches (around here at least) are only open when theres staff there. also when there are events or something it might not be open to the public (like concerts or weddings or w/e)
all churches ive been forced to go to have had opening times somewhere that u could check out


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Churches and the religion itself can be a home in desperate times.


----------



## Joy (Mar 2, 2017)

I was raised a Catholic as a child and never really truely understood Christ until I was saved in 2014, now I consider myself as a born-again Christian. I love Jesus and everything about Him and what he did on the cross for all of us. What I love most about Christianity, the true Christians, is spreading the love of God. Seeing how the Muslim community and LGBT community being treated by other "Christians" is not the way Jesus would want his people to treat one another. 
The Bible indeed says "love thy neighbor" but in Leviticus 18:21-22  Leviticus 20:13, and in 1 Corinthians 6:9 the Word does speak about homosexuality ( I saw it pop up a few times throughout the thread).


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2017)

N e s s said:


> I'm really not sure how you're talking about how you're "becoming a christian" when you're homosexual, according to the bible you've already committed a sin that you have no control over.



How many times does this need to be said??? Christianity =/= GAY IS A SIN. literally the only thing about it refers to gay sex being a sin because it's for pleasure only but even then that's in the OLD TESTAMENT which is corrected by the New Testament. Jfc. Also even if Christianity were to deem homosexuality as a sin people can follow what they want if they believe. Stop being so got damn edgy plz

edit: just saw my post again and randomly remembered that was in the New Testament so I was confused. But still it's only about the act of gay sex and not gay people themselves


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Bump​


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

Christianity, just like music, has helped save lives. I know of an individual who was going through her Mother's closet to find her Mother's gun when a Bible fell on top of her. She started reading it. It saved her life, literally.


----------



## bocho (Mar 10, 2017)

The comforting feeling it gives you inside!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

bocho said:


> The comforting feeling it gives you inside!



Yes!  Even if you're feeling faithless!


----------

